

Show HN: SolutionBot – find competition for your startup idea - przytu1
http://solutionbot.github.io/

======
matmcf
I would like to try your product but I'm not going to try it if I have to
enter my email address. And especially because you don't say why I need to
enter my email address - seems like you might be building an email list

~~~
przytu1
Thanks for your feedback! No, I am not building an email list, but I
understand your concerns. I have to think about better approach.

------
ZainRiz
What's up with the mandatory email? I want to try it out but I don't trust you
enough to give you my email address, and you're blocking temp email providers.

~~~
przytu1
You are right, it shouldn't be working like this. I need to redesign this
solution. Thanks for the feedback!

